# The Hay Handling Thread - Bundlers, Bale Wagons, Stackers - Accumulators coming



## slowzuki

I've spent a few years collecting info on various hay handling methods and I am going to start putting together a thread of all the ones I know off. I'm starting with bundlers as the list is small and there is likely at least one model in there we have not heard of before here in Canada/US. I'll start fixing the text to include links some other night. For now google and youtube search of the names will get you an idea.

Mcconnel Bale Packer - Made in UK, twine tie, baler towed and pickup model, 16 or 20 bale. Discontinued.
Plegamatic Bale Block - 12/14 bale, baler towed or pickup models - the plegamatic and belair appear to be identical machines built in different locations to the same design.
Arcusin Multipack - made in spain? 12/14 bale, upright chamber B14 and C14 models, both pickup models
Bale Baron - twine tie, made in Canada, 21 or 18 bale, baler towed or pickup model
Bale Bandit - steel banding made in US, 21 or 18 bale, baler towed or pickup model
Belair-Sarl 2000, 4000 - arcusin is a copy, 12/14 bale, French made, twine
Tie-Hog - Canada - converted big square baler, 10 bale bundle, twine, pickup model

There are also at least two european manual bale bundlers in production with manual tie. One is three point hitch mounted, the other is trailer mounted. There are some homebuilt ones as well, a video of one being loaded with a pulp loader from a Arcusin copy of a NH bale wagon is on youtube.

There is also a US built manual bundler Boxel QBerthat uses plastic straps and a small pallet sized bundle, but as far as I can tell only a prototype was ever built as a school project.
I have not included the stationary bundlers that bale processing companies market.


----------



## Mike120

Not sure how the Krone BIGPack 1270 MultiBale fits in there, but I sure like the concept better than having a separate bundler.


----------



## slowzuki

I didn't include it for a couple of reasons. It hasn't done well in north america, or at least not as well as expected. For those who don't know what it is, its a big square baler where the whole bale is tied every few flakes with 2 twines then once the whole bale is through all the knotters are allowed to tie. Once you cut the main bale strings you have a bunch of shorter bales.

The short bales still have large flakes and are fairly tough to move by hand (100-150 lbs). I've seen people setup to move the smaller pieces with 2 wheel dollies, and seems to work ok but you aren't selling to the 40-50 lb 2 tie market with one of these.



Mike120 said:


> Not sure how the Krone BIGPack 1270 MultiBale fits in there, but I sure like the concept better than having a separate bundler.


----------



## slowzuki

Next up the bale wagons, I'm loosely grouping them as towed attachments that accumulate bales in more than one layer on the wagon automatically and are on top of a trailer.

NH Balewagons (Stackcruiser, Harrowbed, Harobed) - Models include towed, self-propelled, stack building, squeeze block building
Freeman stackwagon - self propelled, some models just stack, some can build blocks.
Arcusin - Autostack M170 - looks just like a NH stackwagon but some models are simplified. The simplified models only have 2 tables and pickup bales on flat onto what we call the second table then a push bar slides them rearward.
Kirchner Bale King Wagon - Works not completely unlike a NH stackwagon

Vima G.104 bale wagon - fills a wagon machine in layers and lifts the layers as it fills. Have seen them labelled Joskin Omas 170 as well.
Kemper BE125 - Belt type machine, have also seen them under the Fella brand, fills like a giant 4 coil snake then single unloads.
There are a number of other older custom machines in the US that didn't achieve main stream success - there have been at least two giant radial fan type bale wagons that bales slide into slots in a rotor and index their way around.


----------



## slowzuki

Auto Stookers/Stack builders
[background=#ffffff]NUWAY Bale Arranger- Builds a 4 bale, 2 high, 2 long stook, Bale Clamp loader squeeze attachment to grab 2,4,6,8, etc














HACK - dutch machine, 24 bale stooks, 4 bales wide, 3 bales high, 2 rows deep, machine drops bales into slots on flat then when full short wings at the bottom of the slots flip down releasing the bales. They are picked up with a squeeze grab.

Lely Cube 8- criss crossed 2 bale layers on flat to 4 layers high, built in the UK. Not well liked. Could use a Nuway bale slave to grab the stooks.

Allied - tripod auto stooker and loader fork for retrieving the 6 bale stooks, ground drive, gas motor powered and hydraulic driven available.

ZIMMIE-STACKER - various models ranging from the basic tilt table with person riding to one similar to the Allied stooker, and one at least that made quite large stooks.

Freeman 7000 block building wagon - computer controlled pull type squeeze block builder and retriever. Can build lots of types of stacks with different bales, all about 8 ft square for a squeeze to handle. Requires nearly 48" long bales.

Schwartz 5 on 5 bale accumulator - Its almost an accumulator, and a matching squeeze grab.












[/background]

Edit Adding a home built UK block stack that make 40 bale flat 8 blocks like the Lely only this one appears to work well.


----------



## CBennett5

I have enjoyed reading your thread. I am a farmer in Waynesboro Georgia. I have developed a machine that converts large square bales, or large round bales of straw or hay into small square bales. It is called the Alison Bale Converter. I would like you to look at it and see if it would be something you would want to use in your thread. I appreciate it. Check it out at Alisonfarms.com Thank you. Al Cooper [email protected]


----------



## CBennett5

Not sure where it fits, but there are 2 hay machines on the market that take round rolls and large square rolls and converts them to square bales. Allows hay to be stored in rolls then converted to square rolls when sold. One is the T's EZ unroller and a newer one is the Alison Bale Converter.


----------



## Alfalfaspain

Interesting video of the Plegamatic Bale Block making 10 bale bundle


----------



## Vol

Making baleage out of small squares? Looked like the hay had received a very recent rain also. Interesting to say the least. Maybe you could give us some more information on what and how you folks feed in that part of the world.

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki

Made some edits to include a home built flat 8 block stacker video from youtube. The poster claims it has stacked over 1 million bales in last 20 years.


----------



## Coondle

Living her in my little quiet backwater, I did not know there were so many bundlers, accumulators, handlers, arrangers and stackers in existence.

Look forward to your more detailed thread Slowzuki

Enjoyed following the alternative extra videos on the you tube links on this thread, haven't got enough time to chase every one down their burrow.

Had a Kemper for several years and it did not work like the one on you tube but I guess it had done a lot more work and it did not like the slopes and twisting turning small paddocks


----------



## Alfalfaspain

Hi everybody,

My friends from Plegamatic asked me to share with you some nice pics from this season from Switzerland.


















































































I hope you liked it!


----------



## Mrs Smitty

I wonder if any dealers in canada or the us handle the Kemper be125 wagons? Anyone know? They look pretty handy!


----------



## slowzuki

I don't think so. Not even sure they are still made.



Mrs Smitty said:


> I wonder if any dealers in canada or the us handle the Kemper be125 wagons? Anyone know? They look pretty handy!


----------



## Green Fields

The Hay Buddy....looks kind of neat,sure it's not the fastest....






Interesting bundler, this must be homemade?


----------



## HALLSHAY

I will throw a couple video's in here. The first is my homebuilt bundler for pressed bales. The second is a video of a converted NH balewagon with a polyester tier strapper.


----------

